# Scottish Newbie



## ChrisGT (Jul 19, 2017)

Hey fellow coffee enthusiast I'm Chris from sunny Scotland live just outside Ayr on the south west coast. Have recently purchased a bean to cup machine (don't shoot me) loving it and love creating coffee with it for me and my friends. It's manual frothing so not super auto. Anyway just thought I'd say hello and looking forward to a lot of reading and no doubt spending haha. Just ordered some coffee from Monmouth Coffee London today to try, have been trying various coffees for the past 6 months and my favourite so far is Vascobelo it's mainly espresso based drinks I have and make.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome


----------



## ChrisGT (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks Mildred


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

hi mate and welcome


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome. Such a beautiful place Scotland. Many fond memories from there. This forum is a great place to learn and get help


----------

